# Suche jemand der mich als freund anwerbt



## Garulf (10. Januar 2014)

Hi, spiel seit mehr wie 1 jahr kein WoW und suche jemand der bock hat mit mir zusmmen pvp zu leveln. Das muss nicht jeden abend sein. Zu zweit hat man auch mehr spaß. Also wer bock drauf hat, gibt mir einfach ne antwort.

Lg


----------



## Squeale (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte wohl Interesse dich zu werben, allerdings würde ich nicht mehr als 1-2 Charaktere hochspielen wollen.

Da ich auf 2 gut besuchten Servern spiele, ist mir egal ob Horde(Azshara) oder Allianz(Blackmoore).

Wenn wir dann gemütlich ein paar Abende die Woche spielen passt mir das ganz gut.



Machst du dir den einen Account? Sonst kann man dich ja nicht werben.

Grüße


----------



## Garulf (10. Januar 2014)

Ich han schon eins, aber seit mehr als 1 jahr eingefrohren. Geht das nicht trotzdem?


----------



## Squeale (10. Januar 2014)

Wenn er nach dem 4.3.2012 noch (mal) aktiv war kann ich dir keine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken.


----------



## Garulf (10. Januar 2014)

Seit dem 08.11.2012 eingefroren... Dann wirds nix...oder? 
Aber einchar zusmmen auf pvp zu leveln könnren wir. Was sagst du?


----------



## Squeale (11. Januar 2014)

Habe ich im Prinzip nichts gegen, Allianz oder Horde?


----------



## Garulf (11. Januar 2014)

Alleanz  auf welchen server?


----------



## Garulf (11. Januar 2014)

Blackmoore  oder?


----------

